

Mattermark Weekly Issue #1 - dmor
http://mattermark.com/mattermark-weekly-1-sent-sunday-june-9-2013/

======
rdl
I actually like the news summary aspect of this; if you combine quant news
about financings with a few more sections (people moving jobs, maybe major
startup news headlines), it would be a great way to stay on top of the market
with minimal time.

~~~
ianstormtaylor
Agreed. I think it would be nice to see company logos too, so that I can start
remembering their brand, and generally just to mix up the heavy amount of
text.

------
joshuamerrill
I think of myself as fairly plugged in to the startup scene. One data point
that Mattermark is indeed doing what it claims—"to uncover the most promising
private companies in the world"—is the fact that I haven't heard of most of
these companies. I'm looking forward to future issues.

